# abandoning facebook



## jimk (Dec 17, 2016)

How many were heavy facebook users and now no longer log-in or log-in very little? 

Interesting post from slopefillers.com:  http://www.slopefillers.com/social-media-usage-2/
Aimed at ski marketing types, but touches on a universal issue about excessive facebook time cutting into an individual's productivity and creativity?!?

Just kind of curious because personally I never joined facebook.  Must admit though, that I use ski forums as a sort of focused alternative.


----------



## jimk (Dec 17, 2016)

So 90 minutes after I make this post I open up Jan '17 Ski Mag and read article on Can Facebook Save Skiing? :-?

It touts how important social media, esp Facebook is at snagging the younger generation.  So what do I know?


----------



## yeggous (Dec 17, 2016)

jimk said:


> So 90 minutes after I make this post I open up Jan '17 Ski Mag and read article on Can Facebook Save Skiing? :-?
> 
> It touts how important social media, esp Facebook is at snagging the younger generation.  So what do I know?



More than that magazine. Facebook is for old people. The kids are on many other platforms.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## benski (Dec 17, 2016)

yeggous said:


> More than that magazine. Facebook is for old people. The kids are on many other platforms.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app



Young people are all over the place with there platforms. In college you have to use Facebook to keep track of Club events. What young people don't do much is post Facebook statuses.


----------



## snoseek (Dec 18, 2016)

Lots of transitional people and lots of cool people I've met over the years so I like Facebook. 
Its pretty awful during election years so anyone that's regurgitating infowars stuff goes on ignore. If you spend all day on it then its obviously a problem and delete....other than that it works fine for its purpose.


----------



## SkiFanE (Dec 18, 2016)

Snapchat seems to be where it's at for youngsters. Facebook is nothing to them even though they have accts. my kids check it maybe weekly.  FB to me is a frustrating platform but I deal to keep up with friends and fam. But don't get sucked into it all day. When I'm bored and need distraction it's perfect but when busy don't even think about it. It was horrid during election time tho - can't be called "social" media then - it's argumentative people yelling at brick walls lol.


----------



## 180 (Dec 18, 2016)

Facebook is great to keep in touch with my skiing community which is very spread out.


----------



## jimk (Dec 18, 2016)

yeggous said:


> More than that magazine. Facebook is for old people. The kids are on many other platforms.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app



:lol:
My sister told me about five years ago lots of old people jumped into Facebook big time and that's when anyone under 35 backed away from high activity because their parents were watching and it wasn't cool anymore.


----------



## yeggous (Dec 18, 2016)

jimk said:


> :lol:
> My sister told me about five years ago lots of old people jumped into Facebook big time and that's when anyone under 35 backed away from high activity because their parents were watching and it wasn't cool anymore.



Yes, but more like seven years ago. Once my parents joined is exactly when I stopped using it. Thinking that Facebook is the way to connect with youth was great a decade ago, but is an obsolete strategy.


----------



## benski (Dec 18, 2016)

yeggous said:


> Yes, but more like seven years ago. Once my parents joined is exactly when I stopped using it. Thinking that Facebook is the way to connect with youth was great a decade ago, but is an obsolete strategy.


I am a sophomore in college. It is a common medium for communicating public events, memes, and politics. I fallow many ski areas on Facebook and based on likes I am not the only one. One girl I know who is a freshman in college even shares some Jackson Hole posts. Instagram could be great for ski areas to share pictures, especially if they are ascetically pleasing. Snapchat it is defiantly important to have an attractive filter so someones pictures can clearly be identified as a particular resort. I don't see resorts getting threw to many people on snapchat though it doesn't hurt to post a "snapstory."


----------



## Puck it (Dec 18, 2016)

Never been on it.  I thought it was the stupidest concept ever and still do.  I could care less what others are doing.


----------



## Boxtop Willie (Dec 18, 2016)

Facebook has lost value to me. Use it now only because certain organizations I belong to (i.e. my ski school) use it to post announcements. From a personal perspective it's not  adding much, but sucked a lot of time. Might check it once a week. Usually I'm alerted to an important post through Snapchat. BTW, (challenging stereotypes), I'm old, 45+.


----------



## dlague (Dec 19, 2016)

I toyed around with Facebook early on and then my wife did the same, however, she really got into it as if it was the actual news.  She checks it religiously where I checked it from time to time.  The problem is if you are away from it for days the you miss a lot but that really does not seem to matter.  There are also a lot of people who vent which is a turn off.  Then again that happens here too.  And politics are a PITA on FB.  AZ is my primary social media of sorts and FB fills a void when there is nothing here but it is not really my thing but more my wife's.

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Bostonian (Dec 20, 2016)

FB is really good at this point for keeping in touch with family and some friends, along with a few groups I am in.  I am also using it to begin to mount a campaign to run for public office, which is actually pretty decent platform to get the word out slowly.  I still check it daily, but I don't post nearly as much as I use to back in the day...


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 20, 2016)

At this point, dropping FB would be an inconvenience.  It's the platform of choice for planning events between all of my family and friends.  Actually, more so my wife's family and friends than my own and she doesn't have an account.  So, I'm kind of stuck with it. 

I do actually enjoy it as a platform for ski stoke.  Most ski areas I frequent make a post or two per day with good pictures or short videos of what's going on up at the mountain. Gets me pumped up for when I'm skiing there next.


----------



## Tin (Dec 20, 2016)

I thoroughly enjoy FB. Watching people from high school get fat and family members ruin their lives and share it all on social media are pastimes of mine.


Not to mention the year and a half long mini AZ group chat that has been going on.


----------



## dlague (Dec 20, 2016)

Tin said:


> I thoroughly enjoy FB. Watching people from high school get fat and family members ruin their lives and share it all on social media are pastimes of mine.
> 
> 
> Not to mention the year and a half long mini AZ group chat that has been going on.


It is interesting how many people post their woes!

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## skijay (Jan 12, 2017)

Tin said:


> I thoroughly enjoy FB. Watching people from high school get fat and family members ruin their lives and share it all on social media are pastimes of mine.



I don't have cable or satellite TV so this is my source of "premium channel reality TV".


----------



## jimk (Nov 30, 2018)

Interesting article on the implications of social media trends for ski area marketing:  https://www.saminfo.com/the-magazin...e-state-of-resort-social-media-marketing-2018

Bottom line:  Instagram on the rise.


----------



## Jully (Nov 30, 2018)

jimk said:


> Interesting article on the implications of social media trends for ski area marketing:  https://www.saminfo.com/the-magazin...e-state-of-resort-social-media-marketing-2018
> 
> Bottom line:  Instagram on the rise.



The one thing I haven't tried is asking resorts questions over non-facebook forms of social media. I've messaged SR and a few other resorts over Facebook Messenger in the past and been pleased with the response.

Tons of great pictures and announcements and videos on twitter and instagram, but the direct message system is a bit clunkier IMO.


----------



## jimk (Nov 30, 2018)

Here’s where I show my age;  never signed on to facebook although have peeked at it on occasion.  Feedback from other family using FB is that it has approximately 65% positive and 35% negative effects on family relations.  Never been on Instagram or twitter.  I use youtube almost daily strictly to watch music or informational videos.  Despite aforementioned, I am curious about how these platforms support the ski industry.


----------



## Glenn (Dec 1, 2018)

I check FB maybe once a week. More often then not, I find myself in the marketplace looking for things I don't need; another snowmobile, car, pickup, heavy equipment. 

I used to get decent weather info and ski condition info on FB but it seems their algorithms are always changing. Now, who knows what shows up in my feed. I certainly don't want to spend time "liking" stuff to make the feed better. 

The more I look around, the more concerned I get with the reliance on digital technology. Skiing last week, I saw a lot of people staring at their phones in the liftline and using them on the lift. Hey, if you're not at work but still working midweek...ok. But what happened to unwinding on the weekends? Even just being out in general. Seems that if people have a few seconds of downtime, out comes the phone. Saw a high school kid getting on the school bus yesterday. Barely looked up from his phone as the bus rolled up and he hopped on.


----------



## JimG. (Dec 2, 2018)

jimk said:


> Here’s where I show my age;  never signed on to facebook although have peeked at it on occasion.  Feedback from other family using FB is that it has approximately 65% positive and 35% negative effects on family relations.  Never been on Instagram or twitter.  I use youtube almost daily strictly to watch music or informational videos.  Despite aforementioned, I am curious about how these platforms support the ski industry.



Fellow dinosaur! I've never even looked at FB.

Too busy enjoying life to spend time looking at or commenting on/"liking" everything everyone else is doing.


----------



## Matt Miller (Dec 4, 2018)

I use Facebook for memes and to keep myself updated. However, I hardly post anything. I’m just don't feel the need to tell everyone what I’m doing or feeling.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Dec 19, 2018)

JimG. said:


> Fellow dinosaur! I've never even looked at FB.
> 
> Too busy enjoying life to spend time looking at or commenting on/"liking" everything everyone else is doing.



wow...  that's brutal dude..  Very "GET OFF MY LAWN" feeling...

Somehow I manage to do both and still maintain a great active life.  It's my watercooler because I work alone from home.


----------



## benski (Dec 19, 2018)

I read have been reading research that showed quitting Facebook and Instagram makes one happier. All that looking at what others interact when your alone is bad for you. I feel stuck with it so a block lots of people so I can view Facebook and quickly see what I need to see. Though college clubs are going back to list-serves.


----------



## JimG. (Dec 19, 2018)

They say a sucker is born every minute and it must be true. I would not give FB a second look.

Zucked again!:

https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/tech...ng-for-tech-giants/ar-BBR9Ngy?ocid=spartandhp

The single greatest threat to civilization as we know it.

Get off my lawn...


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Dec 20, 2018)

JimG. said:


> They say a sucker is born every minute and it must be true. I would not give FB a second look.



I'm no sucker - I know what goes to Facebook and I use it to my advantage.   
I know what's secure and what is not.  I know how to use it to freely promote my music and events.

Not a sucker - a modern software user.
This is the 4th industrial revolution.  It's happening now and I think it's awesome!


----------

